# How to adress low sulphur and low pH in NJ



## devanb (Apr 26, 2020)

My lawn is lagging everyone elses in my neighborhood by both growth and color. Here is what I have applied so far this year to 7000 sq ft of turf:

03-23 Applied 22.5 lbs of Staygreene with Crab Ex 30-0-3 with prodiamine to 1lb N / 1000 sq ft and prodiamine 0.37
04-11 Applied 18 lbs Jonathan Green MagiCal
4-13 Applied 2 gallons of mesotrione to closter front yard. 2 teaspoons of Mesotrione and 2 tablespoons of high yield non ionic surfactant
4-24 Lots of crabgass, hairy bittercress in front yard:
4-24 Applied 2.5 oz to 2.5 gallons of speedzone to spot spray front and backyard bittercress and dandylions
4-24 Applied 3.6 oz to 2.5 gallons of quinclorac and 1oz of duo stick to 2.5G (Made 1 more gallon for front, same ratio)

I overseeded last year with JG black beauty and tried dormant seeding on lagging areas. The lawn was core aerated around 4/5 as well. No pre emergent last fall due to seeding.

The question is have is since my lawn has received enough N this spring (1LB / 1000 sq ft) should I address the sulfur levels?

If yes, how can I apply sulfur without lowering the pH further? The calcium levels are high too so I am thinking about putting down less gypsum.

Thanks,

Devan


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The Stagreen product has sulfur coated urea so you should have gotten some sulfur from that. Though you don't need potassium, if you want to add some Sulfate of Potassium (0-0-50), that would give you some sulfur. If it were me, I would get a soil test from a more reliable lab, one that gives you recommendations for a whole year rather than for one application.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Do what I did ... send your soil to 2 labs ... Spectrum Analytical and Waypoint. Results come back within 1-2 days after they receive your test.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I don't see any test for organic matter which could be low. Low OM could be a problem. No cation exchange capacity (CEC) readings either. This is an important indicator.

Since you are in NJ, I would use the Rutgers Cooperative Extension for tests.

Are you sure what you saw on 04/24 is crabgrass?? It is quite early for that. I am guessing some other weed bunch grass - possibly orchard grass if you are near farms.


----------



## devanb (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your help.

Sorry I didn't respond earlier, I though I would be notified of responses.

I'm probably misidentifying the grassy weeds. There are too many types. I think I see some Kentucky 31 tall fescue, some poa trivialis, some poa annua. I thought I had quackgrass last year and glyphosated all of it. It really hasn't recovered well.

I performed a soil test with Rutgers the previous 2 years. Below it the one from 7/30/2020.





Rutgers doesn't measure or comment on sulfur levels but what I've seen it that its still an important micronutrient. My levels are very low. I was also curious what were my nitrogen levels.

I'm adding some Jonathan Green love your soil which has some S. My soil is also pretty compacted.

Thanks,

Devan


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You can use Ammonium Sulfate as your Nitrogen source. It is 24% sulfur.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

bernstem said:


> You can use Ammonium Sulfate as your Nitrogen source. It is 24% sulfur.


I like @Virginiagal idea of SOP since it doesn't lower PH. Even at optimum ranges of K, he is still on the lower end and K should be great headed into the stress of summer. I second getting another soil test and recommend Waypoint


----------



## devanb (Apr 26, 2020)

I read the threads regarding pH and sulfur and I think I learned a lot. As I take it, elemental S lowers pH but salts containing SO4- do not.

I already purchased 0-0-29 to address the potassium. It's liquid potassium acetate so I don't think it would correct the sulfur. I looked at DoMyOwn and couldn't find ammonium sulfate. @bernstem Are there particular brands you can point me towards? For future, I also couldn't find potassium sulfate, sulfate of potash (SOP?).

Lastly, I emailed Jonathan Green since I use mostly their brand. They recommended treating with Mag-I-cal plus which will address pH and sulfur levels.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't have any particular brand. You can likely find it at a local commercial lawn supply store. I usually source it at Siteone or Hummert International.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

I took a pic of GreenTRX label and it has plenty of S in it along with other goodies. You can find it at Ewing


----------



## devanb (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice. I havent visited a site one but it seems time. Plus, I went to college in Ewing. It would be nice to see how things have changed.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Isn't it a bit early to see crabgrass that far north?


----------



## devanb (Apr 26, 2020)

I realize that now, it was and is poa trivialis.


----------

